# Is Newborn drinking?



## Hufflesheep (Mar 10, 2020)

New lamb born at 5pm yesterday! He was a little slow on his feet even after mom had licked him clean. I put them in a jug and he was sluggish.  I checked his temp, warmed him up with a hairdryer gave him a dab of honey to get him going. I helped him find the teat but it didnt seem like she had let down, (on the other hand im probably a bad milker). Anyways, she did not like me hovering over her and wasn't doing the 'here let me lick your bum and help you find my teat is so you can drink'. I left them to be alone and made several trips out to the barn throughout the night. As of 5:30 this morning, he's still on his feet, he wags his tail, his mouth is warm, but I've still yet to see him drink for myself! 

Is he drinking? Wouldn't he be hypothermic at this point or much worst? I'm having problems finding my role in all of this, my sheep are very flighty

Thanks!


----------



## Hufflesheep (Mar 10, 2020)

Update: im definitely a bad milker just checked again and found milk


----------

